# Leuc with believed STS. Treatment options. Vitamin baths?



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

Ok so let me make the facts as clear as possible here:

- The Leuc in question I have had for around 3/4 months and he has ALWAYS been quite skinny. However, he has always eaten, just never seemed to gain weight. Appropriate food amounts were given.

- Over the last week he has lost even more weight and I'm not noticing him eat as much. Yesterday I tried to feed dwarf tropical woodlice and he bit one and spit it back out - although this could be due to the fact it was a brand new food item as I had never fed them before. 

- The frog generally seems more lethargic when stood around, almost as if its lying down resting its head. When it wants to move it hops around all over the place like normal, just appears to be less energetic when not moving (if that makes sense). 

- I have ordered new Repashy vitamin A which will arrive tomorrow, I have also ordered 2500 mini wax worms that I will attempt to feed him. 

- I am going to separate him tomorrow when the new food and vitamins arrive. For the record, the other 4 tank mates are doing brilliantly, growing and gaining weight like no tomorrow. 



SO ..... my question to you guys is, if the frog REFUSES to eat, what treatment options do I have at my disposal??? Should I try vitamin A baths? I have seen the vitamin A baths performed with 'success' on YouTube by Dendrozone. 

I want to have all bases covered ready for tomorrow so I can be proactive in my actions.

Thanks,
Danny.


----------



## darter (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello,

I am so sorry to hear about you leucs condition. Short tongue syndrome is usually derived from lack to nutrients especially in vitamin A deficiency. You should act immediately and put your leuc in a cup with supplemented flies so he can get a good feed. Repeat till he can catch flies on his own and eat normally. Please let me know how he is doing.

Thanks,

The Darter


----------



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

darter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about you leucs condition. Short tongue syndrome is usually derived from lack to nutrients especially in vitamin A deficiency. You should act immediately and put your leuc in a cup with supplemented flies so he can get a good feed. Repeat till he can catch flies on his own and eat normally. Please let me know how he is doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks The Darter, 

Your input is greatly appreciated. Im going to separate him tonight as soon as I get home from work, I have a spare terrarium that he can go in. To aid in recovery I'm also going to supplement him with 2% UVB. 

My worry is that he stops eating completely, then Im not sure what/if anything I can do. 

I will keep you updated for sure, Im hoping he's going eat the mini waxworms I have bought for him (2,500 of them haha). I will then supplement these also with vitamin A. 

My main concern right now is just getting calories in him.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rapid weight loss is not typical of STS, that is a long slow decline as the ability to capture prey is lost due to reduction in mucous production from vitamin A deficiency (a form of squamous metaplasia). Sudden rapid weight loss particularly when preformed vitamin A has been regularly offered is much more indicative of some other problem like parasites (such as coccidians) that damage the lining of the digestive tract and the result is a nutritional deficiency/deficiencies. 

A vet visit would be very prudent in this sort of case as not only is there a chance for a proper diagnosis but access to supportive care methods are available such as how to properly tube feed the frog with a good food like Oxbow Critical Care. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

